# Coconut Oil and Pigeons?



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

I've been reading a lot recently about how giving coconut oil to cats and dogs is good for their health. I've tried searching for information on giving it to pigeons, but have only found one or two posts on various other websites about people giving it to their cockatoos or other not-pigeon birds. Does anyone have any information out there about giving coconut oil to pigeons? If it works as well with them as what I've been hearing with cats and dogs, I'd love to give it a try, but don't want to risk a chance without more information.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

In what way is it alleged to be good for them?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Why would you want to give coconut oil to ur pigeons?
Sometimes in lieu of crop statis one drop of olive oil can be mixed with the feed or given down the throat. Then crop could be gently messaged to get the feed moving.

More oil could prove mouldy for pigeons and cause crop stature.
If u want to give oil to pigeons u can add some oil bearing seeds in ur feed-mix if u wanna give them added nutrition.


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

I was just curious if there are any benefits adding it to their diet. They say in cats and dogs it is a natural flea repellant, helps with digestion, powers the immune system, etc etc.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I come from the land of coconut,"Kerala" - you may google,if you want to know about the place.We cook most food stuffs with coconut oil.But still,i haven't ever given coconut oil to my birds ...!!!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

birdbum said:


> I've been reading a lot recently about how giving coconut oil to cats and dogs is good for their health. I've tried searching for information on giving it to pigeons, but have only found one or two posts on various other websites about people giving it to their cockatoos or other not-pigeon birds. Does anyone have any information out there about giving coconut oil to pigeons? If it works as well with them as what I've been hearing with cats and dogs, I'd love to give it a try, but don't want to risk a chance without more information.


*Hi Birdbum,Your question is is a good one which may have more then one answer.There have been lots of vegetable oils used by pigeon people ontheir birds. I have two books in my pigeon library, "FEED TO WIN" and FEED TO WIN Part 2" by Andre Christiaens, the first book is the one that goes into the use of oils in feeding pigeons.keep in mind that these books are talking about feeding racing pigeons. Oils have different properties, in the first book on pages 31 thru 42 it covers some of the oils and their properties. You will find that some oils have antibiotic properties. You will also find that oils are used that different times during the year during the molt,breeding, raceing,.I would recome mend that you get the first book.So check with one of the PIGEON SUPPLYERS for the book " Feed To Win" * GEORGE


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Looking on 'Wikipedia', it seems to have plenty of uses, but I suspect that like some other natural products it's been picked up by companies who see it as a money-maker if they market it as the 'new' one-stop cure-all


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

You won't need to put oil into ur birds mouth/feed directly if u add that amount of oil bearing seeds into their diet which they can handle without having problems. It serves the same purpose of giving nutrition.



John_D said:


> companies who see it as a money-maker if they market it as the 'new' one-stop cure-all


Sounds logical and true to me.


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

george simon said:


> *Hi Birdbum,Your question is is a good one which may have more then one answer.There have been lots of vegetable oils used by pigeon people ontheir birds. I have two books in my pigeon library, "FEED TO WIN" and FEED TO WIN Part 2" by Andre Christiaens, the first book is the one that goes into the use of oils in feeding pigeons.keep in mind that these books are talking about feeding racing pigeons. Oils have different properties, in the first book on pages 31 thru 42 it covers some of the oils and their properties. You will find that some oils have antibiotic properties. You will also find that oils are used that different times during the year during the molt,breeding, raceing,.I would recome mend that you get the first book.So check with one of the PIGEON SUPPLYERS for the book " Feed To Win" * GEORGE


Hello! Thank you for the suggestion! I'll look into getting it.


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

John_D said:


> Looking on 'Wikipedia', it seems to have plenty of uses, but I suspect that like some other natural products it's been picked up by companies who see it as a money-maker if they market it as the 'new' one-stop cure-all


I was just talking to some friends about coconut oil being the new "cool" fad these days. It's unfortunate that things like that happen.


----------



## carmyn (Mar 8, 2014)

i rub coconut oil on my pigeons feet to moisturise, its really good, i have been thinking about adding a little into their diet, as long as its organic and cold pressed it should be fine. http://www.youngandraw.com/42-healing-ways-to-use-coconut-oil/


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

I use a product called Healthy Pigeon Blend. The company that sells it says to add a small amount of a good vegetable oil to your seed mix and stir it around. This adds a light coating to the seeds so that the powdered form of the probiotics, minerals, and vitamins sticks to the seeds. I have been using this for years. Once a week I use coconut oil, other days I used vegetable oil. My birds eat it without hesitation and my birds are healthy.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

carmyn said:


> i rub coconut oil on my pigeons feet to moisturise, its really good, i have been thinking about adding a little into their diet, as long as its organic and cold pressed it should be fine. http://www.youngandraw.com/42-healing-ways-to-use-coconut-oil/


*Thank you for your input.

Just a reminder to you both, that this is an old thread.

However, I totally agree with using the raw organic cold pressed coconut oil, haven't really tried on the birds yet. We have been using it in cooking for ourselves and our dog, and it is really a healthier alternative to other cooking oils.

*


----------

